# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Wie kann ich meinem Partner helfen?

## Stella

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
bei meinem Lebensgefährten (48) wurde vor einem Jahr ein Prostatakarzinom festgestellt. Eigentlich mehr durch Zufall, aber damit begann das Elend.
Seine Werte sind eigentlich alles in allem recht gut und geben Grund zur Hoffnung das nie etwas passieren wird, aber seine Psyche und mittlerweile auch meine sind stark betroffen.
Und darum geht es mir auch vorrangig, denn alle medizinischen Aspekte kennen wir und die helfen uns nicht wirklich weiter. Denn keine der weiterführenden Untersuchungen oder Beratungen konnten uns sagen ob es in seinem Fall sinnvoll ist zu operieren oder ob Beobachten reicht.
Wir hatten uns in Absprache mit seinem Arzt und nach einem Beratungstermin in der Martiniklinik für das Aktive Überwachen entschieden.
Bedauerlicherweise kann mein Mann aber überhaupt nicht damit umgehen und jede Schwankung in den Werten, jeder Zeitungsbericht oder Bericht von Betroffenen bringt ihn völlig aus der Bahn.
Eine OP will er aber auch nicht, da er zu große Angst vor den Folgen hat.
Natürlich habe ich auch meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema und was passieren soll und auch wenn ich versuche ihn nicht zu beeinflussen tue ich es sicherlich doch irgendwie.
Mir tut es so leid zu sehen wie er nicht mehr schläft, kaum noch isst und fast nur noch schlecht gelaunt ist, an nichts mehr Spaß hat und sich unser Leben nur noch um dieses eine Thema dreht und ich ihm nicht helfen kann.
Ich versuche mich und mein Leben nicht aufzugeben, aber natürlich richtet sich alles nach ihm, seine Verfassung bestimmt was wir unternehmen und ob wir in den Urlaub fahren oder nicht usw.. Manchmal fühle ich mich dann schon alleingelassen und vor allem so hilflos. Ich habe zwar Familie mit der ich meine Sorgen besprechen kann, aber keiner kann einem doch helfen. Im Internet gibt es ewig viele Seiten für die Patienten aber kaum etwas für Angehörige.
Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll. Natürlich bin ich Rücksichtsvoll und Verständnisvoll, klar das alles andere derzeit in den Hintergrund rückt, aber wie verhält man sich richtig? 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand der selber Betroffen ist und das Thema schon hinter sich hat einen Rat geben oder jemand der mit einem Angehörigen ähnliches erlebt hat.
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Stella,

im eigentlichen Sinn kann ich mich mit der Situation eines 48-jährigen nicht vergleichen. Als ich mit 62 vor der Situation stand, welche Therapie die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen hat, aber gleichzeitig die besten Zukunftschancen aufweist, ging mir auch ständig der Gedanke im Kopf herum inkontinent und impotent zu werden. Zu der Zeit gab es zwar auch schon die Möglichkeit weiter abzuwarten und zu kontrollieren, wovon ich aber genau aus dem Grund abstand nahm, den Dein Mann jetzt umtreibt. Ständig daran denken müssen, ob ich irgendwann zu spät die Notbremse ziehe, wollte ich nicht zulassen. Deshalb habe ich mich nach den besten Möglichkeiten umgeschaut, noch 20 Jahre mit relativ ordentlicher Lebensqualität alt zu werden. Inkontinent war ich nach der RPE (Totaloperation) zu keinem Zeitpunkt und die Potenz ist in dem Alter für uns nicht mehr so wichtig, obwohl mit entsprechenden Hilfen da auch noch etwas geht. - Wie aus vielen Berichten von jüngeren Männern dieses Forums hervorgeht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass letzteres weniger Schwierigkeiten macht je jünger und aktiver der Betroffene zum Zeitpunkt einer OP ist.

Mal ehrlich, befriedigt der jetzige Zustand, könnt ihr damit leben, mit guter Lebensqualität leben? Nach Deinen Zeilen, die wie ein großer Hilferuf klingen, eher nicht.

Auch wenn es zwischen den Zeilen so aussieht, als würde ich auf eine OP drängen, so ist das nicht zu verstehen, sondern ich bin der Meinung, dass der jetzige Zustand nach einer Therapieentscheidung ruft, die vor allem die künftige Lebensqualität im Focus hat. Ob das letztlich auf eine Strahlentherapie oder auf eine OP hinausläuft, ist dabei ausschließlich eure Sache.

Ich wünsche Deinem Mann und Dir eine tragbare Entscheidung
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## tom aus lu

Dein Mann hat sich mit aktiver Überwachung für eine Form entschieden die Kraft und psychische Stabilität erfordert. Wenn er letzteres nicht mehr aufbringen kann benötigt er entweder professionelle Unterstützung durch eine Psychologen oder er muss seine Strategie überdenken.

Du als Angehörige kannst ihn hierbei nicht viel unterstützen. Den nötigen Halt kann man in einer Familie voraussetzen, die Entscheidung muss er treffen.

Bei aller Betroffenheit darfst du aber dabei nicht selbst unter die Räder kommen. Statt sich nur noch nach ihm zu richten solltest du klare Grenzen zeigen und ihn auch ein denkbares Ultimatum stellen. Eine zerüttete Beziehung hilft weder ihm noch dir!

Auch wenn das alles hart klingen mag, solche Ratschläge haben meine Familie und ich aus professioneller Hand erhalten als mein Vater vor einigen Jahren an schweren Depressionen litt.

Tom

----------


## Günter55

Liebe Stella,

diese Diagnose ist besonders in diesem Alter ein Schlag, den man erst einmal verdauen muss. Betroffen von dieser Diagnose ist allerdings nicht nur dein Lebensgefährte, sondern mehr oder weniger die ganze Familie, vor allem aber auch du.

Es ist zwar richtig auf den Betroffenen einzugehen, aber zu große Rücksicht kann hier auch wieder Kontraproduktiv sein. Ich möchte damit sagen, dass auch du Bedürfnisse und eine Lebensqualität hast und du dich nicht nur noch ihm richten kannst. 

Daher solltest du ihn fragen, wie er sich die gemeinsame Zukunft vorstellt. Jedenfalls so, wie es im Moment ist, wird es auf Dauer nicht in der Beziehung funktionieren. Im Prinzip habt ihr ja schon eine Entscheidung getroffen. Leider kann er nicht damit umgehen. Zu AS gehören auch starke Nerven. Vielleicht sollte man die Entscheidung nochmals überdenken. Aber zu deinem Schutz und zum Schutz eurer Beziehung sollte er zu einer Entscheidung, wie sie auch ausfallen mag, stehen. Vielleicht kann euch eine Selbsthilfegruppe, die sich auch um Angehörige kümmert, oder ein Psychoonkologe weiterhelfen.

Dein Lebensgefährte ist nicht der Erste, der an PCa erkrankt ist, und er ist auch nicht der Erste, der geheilt werden könnte. Aber er muss Entscheidungen fällen und das dann auch durchziehen. Er wird aber nichts ohne Nebenwirkungen und Einschränkungen bekommen. Das Leben wird sich verändern. Aber es wird viel um euch herum zusammenbrechen, wenn er auf Mitleid hoffend in Schockstarre verharrt. Dies hat bei ihm wahrscheinlich schon zu einer depressiven Verstimmung geführt (siehe: Schlaf, Appetit).

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und dir vor allem viel Mut.
Günter

----------


## Stella

Vielen Dank für eure aufbauenden Worte. Wir waren vor ein paar Tagen gerade wieder in der Martiniklinik und er hat sich einen OP Termin geben lassen. Allerdings ist er nun schon wieder am zweifeln ob er ihn eirklich wahrnehmen soll. Ich hatte gehofft, dass nach diesem Schritt ein bisschen Ruhe einkehrt und er sich mit der Situation arrangiert, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mein Mann zermatert sich nun noch mehr das Hirn was er tun soll. Gerade jetzt erscheinen so viele Berichte zu diesem Thema, die eine OP eher negativ darstellen. Ich habe einerseits Angst um ihn, was wenn wir den Zeitpunkt zum Handel verpassen? Aber ich habe auch angst davor, dass das Ergebnis der OP ein "Operation gelungen Patient (psychisch) tot ist. Wenn ich hier in den Foren lese wie viele doch gestorben sind macht mir das echt angst. Aber genauso erschreckt mich hier zu lesen wie viele mit den Folgen nicht zurechtkommen. Manchmal wünschte ich seine Ergebnisse wären eindeutiger gewesen, dann hätte es keine zwei Meinungen gegeben. Eine Wahl ist nicht immer das Beste. Das ist für viele hier sicher Jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber nicht jeder kommt mit der Wahl der Entscheidung zurecht. Auch wenn ihm alle sagen, dass er durch sein geringes Alter und die guten Voraussetzungen die beste Ausgangsposition für wenig Probleme hat, gibt es nur die Aussage, aber genaues kann man erst nach der OP sagen. Ich bin einfach ratlos und selber hin und hergerissen. Auch wenn natürlich der Patient die Entscheidung trifft ist man als Partnerin doch beteidigt und trägt und prägt sie mit.

----------


## Mafred

Hi Stella...mach dich bloß nicht so verrückt...auch mein Mann hat mit 49 Jahren seine Diagnose bekommen...Er nahm es garnicht als großes Problem an..Prostatakrebs ist im Frühstadium heilbar..normalerweise..
Versuch dich abzulenken..wenn dein Mann leider "hypochodrisch" reagiert soll er das aber für sich machen und nicht auch noch dich,deine Seele mit belasten...Wie meine Vorschreiber alle schon erwähnten..was nutzt es dir wenn ihr auf diesem Lebensnivau eurer Zusammenleben weiter bestreiten wollt....Das ist keine Basis und eure Ehe geht den Bach runter...Sorry für die direkten Worte, es soll dir nur zeigen das die Welt sich weiter dreht ...es ist ein ständiges Kommen und Gehen, Sterben und Heilen .
Ich habe mich gut beim Sport "abreagieren" können,Saunagänge und Relaxkurse haben mir etwas Ruhe gegeben.Normal ist auch das er jeden Tag an seine Diagnose denkt....auch mein Mann, aber man muß nicht in Selbstmitleid verfallen...Mit Optimismus soll er erstmal an seine Behandlung rangehen und du auch an seine Genesung glauben.
Mein Mann hat 2001 seine Diagnose erhalten..jetzt haben wir 2012...was sagt dir das ? 
Einen lieben Gruß von mir ,Mafred

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Stella,

die Sorgen Deines Lebensgefährten kann ich in dem Alter und der Diagnose nur zu gut verstehen. Es betrifft das ganze Umfeld und es ist bei uns allen eine herausfordende Situation gewesen. Verzweifeln sollte man jedoch auf keinen Fall, damit tut man sich und den anderen keinen Gefallen.

Ich (57) hatte seit Anfang 50 stetig steigend PSA-Werte, von 2 (52) bis 5,4 (56). Ab PSA 4,0 wurde mir zum Abwarten geraten;
auch nach der negativen  1. Biopsie mit 56 (5,6).
Dann habe ich  umfangreiche Diagnostik betrieben (Histoscann, MRT, pro-psa) und der Krebs wurde bei der 2. Biopsie gezielt entdeckt (57). Da ein Gleasonwert von 7a vorlag war abwarten ausgeschlossen und mir wurde eine RPE bei qualifizierter Erst- und Zweitmeinung empfohlen. Die wurde Ende April durchgeführt, ich war sofort kontinent und die beidseitig nerverhaltende offene OP war auch in der Hinsicht schon nach 3 Monaten zufriedenstellend.
Also alles nicht soo schlimm. 
Bei dem glscore von 7a und PSA von 6,4 vor der OP hätte ich nicht mehr abwarten können.
Bei glscore 6 hätte ich mich vielleicht für Brachy/Seeds entschieden.

Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und Kopf hoch !!

Herzliche Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## skipper

Hallo Stella,
auch ich erhielt die Diagnose mit 48. Wie ihr meinem Profil entnehmen könnt wurde ich in der Martiniklinik operiert . Alles ist sehr,sehr gut gelaufen und außer "Trockenschießen"
keine Veränderungen zu früher. Natürlich gibt es durch die OP Risiken , aber auch eine AS-Strategie hat Risiken und eine vollständige Sicherheit gibt es nicht.

Wünsche euch viel Glück.
 Gruß Skipper

----------


## Stella

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
derzeit sorgt der Bericht der GEK bei uns für gemischte Gefühle. Da sehen die Statistiken was die Folgen anbetrifft ja nicht so rosig aus und die OP wird oft als überzogener Aktionismus dargestellt. 

Also doch abwarten und beobachten? Es ist janicht so, das mein Mann nie damit zurecht kam. Anfangs gelang es ihm ganz gut abzuschalten und wieder Freude zu haben und Zukunftspläne zu schmieden. Erst seit der zweiten Biopsie und dem erneuten Fund in einer Stanze hat ihn das aus der Bahn geworfen. Am meisten macht ihm glaube ich zu schaffen, das er sich nicht entscheiden kann, kann er sowieso nicht gut und bei so einer schwierigen Entscheidung fällt es ihm noch schwerer.

Skipper, das finde ich sehr interessant zu lesen, denn bei den Meisten fragt man sich ja ob sie einem wirklich die Wahrheit sagen. Ist ja auch ein pikantes Thema. Und bei dir war nach der OP gleich wieder alles beim Alten?

Mafred, hat sich dein Mann denn Behandeln lassen oder läßt er aktiv überwachen? Konnte ich nicht so genau rauslesen. VielenDank für deine aufmunternden Worte. Momentan fällt es mir einfach noch schwer mich abzugrenzen und abzulenken.
Aber natürlich weiß ich das ich auf mich Acht geben muss, sonst bin ich irgendwann auch keine Hilfe mehr.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> derzeit sorgt der Bericht der GEK bei uns für gemischte Gefühle. Da sehen die Statistiken was die Folgen anbetrifft ja nicht so rosig aus und die OP wird oft als überzogener Aktionismus dargestellt. 
> 
> Also doch abwarten und beobachten? Es ist janicht so, das mein Mann nie damit zurecht kam. Anfangs gelang es ihm ganz gut abzuschalten und wieder Freude zu haben und Zukunftspläne zu schmieden. Erst seit der zweiten Biopsie und dem erneuten Fund in einer Stanze hat ihn das aus der Bahn geworfen. Am meisten macht ihm glaube ich zu schaffen, das er sich nicht entscheiden kann, kann er sowieso nicht gut und bei so einer schwierigen Entscheidung fällt es ihm noch schwerer.


Hallo Stella,

ich bin mit 54 diagnostiziert worden, war auch im UKE (Martiniklinik gabs 2002 noch nicht), hatte auch einen OP-Termin, den ich dann aber abgesagt hatte, nachdem mir bei der Untersuchung unterbreitet wurde, dass mein Krebs schon fortgeschrittener war und sie insofern nicht wüssten, ob sie mich wirklich operieren wollten. 
Das ist 10 Jahre her, mittlerweile hat sich viel getan. Vor allem die Anerkenntnis, dass man bei vielen Prostatakrebsen warten kann.

Prof. Weißbach in dem gestern geposteten Beitrag des ZDF, schau dir den doch mal an:




> "Wir sind sicher, das etwa die Hälfte der diagnostizierten Prostatakrebse nicht behandelt werden muss sondern beobachtet.
> Und wenn man dann genügend lange beobachtet und der Krebs wandelt sich, vom Haustier zum Raubtier, dann ist es immer noch rechtzeitig, wenn man interveniert, d.h. bestrahlt oder operiert."


Ich finde schon, dass die psychische Klemme, in der dein Mann, aber auch du derzeit drin stecken, sich durch nüchterne Betrachtung der Diagnose relativieren lässt. Ich wundere mich, dass niemand meiner Vorredner nach der Diagnose fragt. Der "erneute Fund in einer Stanze" soll wohl heissen, dass nur in einer Stanze was gefunden wurde? 
Wenn selbst das OP-Zentrum Martiniklinik eine kontrollierte Beobachtung für möglich hält, schliesse ich daraus, dass es sich um eine Anfangs-Diagnose handelt, oder? 
Eine OP ist ein irrversibler Eingriff. Er eignet sich nicht dafür, ein psychisches Problem zu lösen. 
Kann sein, dass sie gut geht (wie bei Skipper, alles bestens), kann aber auch nicht so gut gehen.

Ist der Zwang zur Entscheidung wirklich gegeben? Und zwar medizinisch?

Wenn du im Internet Infos speziell für Angehörige vermisst: Ob selbst Betroffener oder Angehöriger, der/die sich kümmert, an einer intensiveren Beschäftigung mit den Einzelheiten der Erkrankung führt kein Weg vorbei, wenn man das Gefühl haben will, in Abwägung aller Möglichkeiten richtig entschieden zu haben.

Viel Kraft dir und deinem Partner!
Rudolf

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Stella



> derzeit sorgt der Bericht der GEK bei uns für gemischte Gefühle. Da sehen die Statistiken was die Folgen anbetrifft ja nicht so rosig aus und die OP wird oft als überzogener Aktionismus dargestellt.


So gut es auch ist, dass endlich ein großer Teil der Urologen beginnt umzudenken und nicht jeden Minimalbetroffenen zur operativen Behandlung drängt, so muss in dem Papier der GEK berücksichtigt werden, das der Altersdurchschnitt bei über 67 Jahren liegt. Durch Studien erwiesen ist, dass die unter 60-jährigen, von der Prostataentfernung den größten Vorteil haben, was das überleben anbelangt. Selbstverständlich *kann* dieser Personenkreis auch die größten Nachteile erfahren, wenn es bei ihnen zu Inkontinenz und vor allem in sehr jungen Jahren zu Impotenz kommt. 

Es ist aber ebenfalls erwiesen, dass bei über 67-jährigen auch ohne die Total- oder Teilresektion der Prostata ein nicht unerheblicher Teil Errektionsstörungen bis hin zur Impotenz hat und sich auch mit teilweiser Inkontinenz herumschlagen muss. Das bedeutet im Klartext, die deutlich größere Gefahr nach einer RPE inkontinent und/oder impotent zu werden besteht bei den Personen, die bereits anlagebedingt die schlechteren Karten haben.

Ich sagte bereits, das GEK-Papier ist richtig und wichtig, vor allem um nicht jeden 70-jährigen zur OP zu drängen, wie das immer noch von der Hälfte der Urologen praktiziert wird. Meine Meinung ist allerdings, dass vor allem die jüngeren und sehr jungen Männer mit den Thesen des GEK-Berichtes in die falsche Richtung gelenkt werden.

So lange wir immer noch keine verlässlichen Parameter für die Einschätzung des richtigen Zeitraumes haben, an dem spätestens eine kurative Therapie einzuleiten ist, halte ich bei jungen und sehr jungen Männern die AS-Option für sehr problematisch um nicht zu sagen falsch!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Stella

Hallo Rudolf, du hast sucher Recht was den Informationsbedarf betrifft. Ich habe mich bestens mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und könnte vermutlich mittlerweile selber ein Buch schreiben. Natürlich habe uch mir auch das Video angesehen. 
Du hast auch Recht mit deiner Einschätzung, es handelt sich um einen Anfangsbefund. Letztes Jahr wurde in einer Stanze von 13 ein Microkarzinom mit Gleason Score 3+3 gefunden und dieses Jahr wider eine ( von13) auf der anderen Seite wieder mit 3+3, allerdings etwas grösser und nicht mehr micro.  Der psa schwankt zwischen 4,9 und derzeit rückläufig 3,1. Alles sehr "zahm" und eher die berüchtigte Katze, nicht der Tiger. Aber es macht ihn trotzdem fertig. Vermutlich weil er die Diagnose Krebs für ein vernichtendes Urteil hält.

----------


## LudwigS

> Vermutlich weil er die Diagnose Krebs für ein vernichtendes Urteil hält.


Das ging mir, Stella, vor 11 Jahren genauso.
Ich wusste nicht mal was PSA ist und war der Meinung, das kommende Weihnachten nicht mehr zu erleben.
Das Forum hatte gerade begonnen und enthielt - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - etwa 50 Beiträge.
 Die Überweisung zur OP in der Tasche setzte mich ein (2003 verstorbenes) Gründungsmitglied des Forums auf eine andere Schiene.
Dafür bin ich ihm heute noch dankbar.

http://youtu.be/sLOtY0YC_Pw

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Stella

Hallo Rudolf, du hast sucher Recht was den Informationsbedarf betrifft. Ich habe mich bestens mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und könnte vermutlich mittlerweile selber ein Buch schreiben. Natürlich habe uch mir auch das Video angesehen. 
Du hast auch Recht mit deiner Einschätzung, es handelt sich um einen Anfangsbefund. Letztes Jahr wurde in einer Stanze von 13 ein Microkarzinom mit Gleason Score 3+3 gefunden und dieses Jahr wider eine ( von13) auf der anderen Seite wieder mit 3+3, allerdings etwas grösser und nicht mehr micro.  Der psa schwankt zwischen 4,9 und derzeit rückläufig 3,1. Alles sehr "zahm" und eher die berüchtigte Katze, nicht der Tiger. Aber es macht ihn trotzdem fertig. Vermutlich weil er die Diagnose Krebs für ein vernichtendes Urteil hält.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Stella,

vielleicht würde es Deinem Partner helfen und ihn auch beruhigen, einmal mit einem der Berater an der Beratungshotline des BPS zu sprechen. 

Ralf

----------


## skipper

Hallo Stella,
"nach der OP gleich wieder alles beim alten" wäre masslos übertrieben. Die ersten Tage nach der OP bin ich im Flur auf und ab gelaufen und war nach einigen Runden sehr erschöpft.
Kontinent war ich direkt nach ziehen des "Schlauches ", was für mich die größte Erleichterung bedeutete. Nach einigen Wochen , nach einigen Do it yourself Runden traute ich mich zum GV mit Cialis Unterstützung und war sehr froh , das mir dies auch erhalten blieb..
Heute trifft meine Aussagen voll zu , wieder ganz der Alte- nur die psychische Verarbeitung dauerte länger.
Natürlich habe ich im Vorfeld mit meiner Frau über die OP und mögliche Konsequenzen gesprochen. Sie hat mich nie zu einem Arztgespräch begleitet , mir nie zu etwas geraten oder etwas abgelehnt, sondern sie war da als ich sie gebraucht habe und hat meine Entscheidung mitgetragen.
Ich wünsche deinem Mann eine gute, für ihn richtige Entscheidung.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## georgie

Hallo Stella,

unter dem Altersaspekt würde ich meine Situation mit der Deines Partners vergleichen.
Mein Entschluss für die OP stand relativ schnell fest. Auch meine Frau hätte nichts anderes erwartet.

Wie Du meinen Profil entnehmen kannst, bin auch ich wieder ganz der Alte, abgesehen vom "Trockenschiessen", wie skipper es so nett formuliert.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Dein Partner, sollte er sich endgültig für die OP entscheiden, im Nachhinein heilfroh ist, sie durchführen gelassen zu haben.

Mein größtes Problem wäre auch die Psyche gewesen. Am Morgen die Augen aufzumachen und der erste Gedanke, den man fassen kann ist, Krebs zu haben ist eine unbeschreibliche mentale Belastung. Zumindest galt das für meine Person. Heute lebe ich glücklich, zufrieden und wahrscheinlich sogar um einiges gesünder als davor.

Ich wünsche Euch beiden den nötigen Mut und die Kraft, die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Liebe Grüße
georgie

----------


## RichardS

Hallo Stella

Ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum und das ist mein erster Post hier.

Es ist immer schwer, einem Andern Ratschläge zu erteilen. Vor allem, wenn man die Person nicht kennt. Deshalb schreib ich dir einfach mal aus meiner Sicht:

Ich bin 52, bei einer Routineuntersuchung beim Hausarzt wurde zum ersten Mal mein PSA-Wert gemessen: 5. Er überwies mich an einen Urologen. Danach Biopsie (12 Stanzen, einige bösartig, Gleason 7), e-MRI (Kapsel nicht durchbrochen, keine Metastasen). Nach einem sehr ausführlichen Gespräch beim Urologen entschied ich mich für eine möglichst zeitnahe RPE. Er führte die OP dann 3 Wochen später in einer Privatklinik mittels DaVinci durch. Es ist alles sehr gut gelaufen. PSA wird am 15.08. zum ersten Mal überprüft.

Und jetzt zu meiner Psyche: Die Diagnose war für mich niederschmetternd. Meine Mitarbeitenden bemerkten, dass ihr Chef in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so gut drauf war. Ich hab ihnen erst eine Woche vor der OP gesagt, was los ist. Ich selbst wollte den Bösewicht so schnell als möglich draussen haben. Der Zeitpunkt war ohnehin sehr ungünstig: ich war gerade geschieden und habe seit einem Jahr eine neue Partnerin. Wir wollen im Oktober zusammenziehen. Ich hatte ihr gleich nach der Diagnose gesagt, dass ihr nicht böse sei, wenn sie die Sache mit mir beenden wolle weil ihr das zuviel wird. Sie hat mich einen Dummkopf genannt und hat zu mir gehalten. Das tat gut! Am 21.06. war die OP. Ich lag danach noch 7 Tage in der Klinik und dann wurde der Katheter gezogen. Oh Schreck! Es tröpfelte munter vor sich hin. 3 Tage "Pampers". Dann war's plötzlich vorbei und ich musste mich nur in gewissen Situationen wie niessen, bücken etc. etwas konzentrieren. Nach 10 Tagen war alles wieder wie früher. Es wurde auf einer Seite nervenschonend operiert und der Doc meinte, ich solle mich noch etwas gedulden und es werde mit dem Sex ziemlich sicher wieder klappen. Evtl. mit Cialis und Co. 

Fazit: ich bin wieder der Alte. Das hat mir mein privates wie berufliches Umfeld bestätigt. Obwohl noch keine Nachuntersuchung stattgefunden hat, fühle ich mich sehr befreit. Warten und beobachten hätten mich zermürbt und wäre bei meinen Werten auch nicht angezeigt gewesen. Die Laboruntersuchung des entfernten Gewebes ergab schon mal, dass die Ränder "sauber" waren. Ich würde es wieder genauso machen. Für mich war's die richtige Entscheidung. Auch wenn ich nicht weiss, was die Zukunft bringt. Es ist für mich ein gutes Gefühl, getan zu haben, was möglich ist. Aber da ticken wohl nicht alle gleich. Übrigens: um mich etwas zu motivieren, hab ich mir vorgenommen nach einer erfolgreichen OP ein unvernünftiges Auto zu kaufen. Freu mich schon...

Aaaaaber: das heisst jetzt nicht, dass das für alle Andern das Beste ist.

Dir und deinem Partner jedenfalls wünsche ich viel Kraft, Zuversicht und dass alles wieder gut wird.

Liebe Grüsse

Richard

----------


## Stella

Hallo Richard,
die Situation kommt mir bekannt vor. Wir sind zwar schon länger zusammen, wollten aber im letzten Jahr ein Haus kaufen und waren gerade am Anfang unserer Suche. Ausserdem stand Heiraten und evtl, Kinder auf dem Plan. Das liegt nun alles auf Eis, da mein Mann oder genauer eigentlich Verlobter ja nicht weiß wie es mit ihm weitergeht. Er hat mir auch schon oft gesagt, das er mir nicht böse ist, wenn ich ihn verlasse. So ein Quatsch. Zu den wichtigen Terminen gehe ich mit, weil ich einfach festgestellt habe das vier Ohren mehr hören als zwei und er oft Sachen hineininterpretiert in seinem Negativwahn. Für mich ist es selbstverständlich ds ich an seiner Seite bin, das ist nun mal Liebe.

Ich bin  froh hier immer wieder zu hören, dass das Ganze auc gut ausgeht, denn die Statistiken sind ja niederschmetternd. Und was das Warten anbetrifft kann ich dir nur Recht geben, das ist einfach zermürbend. Auch wenn es immer wieder heißt, profilaktische operieren ist falsch, aber man muss schon Nerven wie stahlseile und ein Gemüt wie ein Felicherhund haben um das Auszuhalten. Ich habe echt ein dickes Fell, aber selbst mir, die ja nicht mal selber betroffen ist macht es echt Angst nicht zu wissen was genau das drin passiert. 


Was mich mal sehr interessieren würde, wie konnte bei euch allen immer so genau erkannt werden ob es noch in der Kapsel ist. Der MRT Bericht meines Mnnes ist so wischiwaschi, das könnte alles oder nichts heißen. Und jeder Arzt der ihn liest sagt das gleiche und kann nur anhand der Werte und des Verlaufs vermuten, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht über die Kapsel hinaus ist.

----------


## Stella

An alle die mir bis jetzt geschrieben haben möchte ich hier schon mal einen Dank aussprechen. Ihr habt mir schon so geholfen und mir wieder Zuversicht gegeben, das auch alles wieder gut werden kann.
DANKE!!!

----------


## Stella

Hallo Ralf,
ich finde das ist eine sehr gute Idee, aber leider fürchte ich kann ich ihn nicht dazu überreden. Er ist da leider sehr verscholssen.

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Stella,

es ist schön zu lesen, dass du zu deinem Partner stehst. Das ist für ihn enorm wichtig. Ich möchte aber nochmals betonen, dass es genauso wichtig ist, dass dein Partner aus der Schockphase herauskommt und sich dem Problem stellt. Dazu bietet sich wie schon von Ralf beschrieben die Hotline an oder das Gespräch mit anderen Betroffenen in einer Selbsthilfegruppe. Bei einem solchen Gespräch würde sich einiges relativieren.

Nun zu deiner Frage:




> Was mich mal sehr interessieren würde, wie konnte bei euch allen immer so genau erkannt werden ob es noch in der Kapsel ist. Der MRT Bericht meines Mnnes ist so wischiwaschi, das könnte alles oder nichts heißen. Und jeder Arzt der ihn liest sagt das gleiche und kann nur anhand der Werte und des Verlaufs vermuten, dass es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht über die Kapsel hinaus ist.


Genaues weiss bei der Diagnose keiner. Es gibt nur statistische Wahrscheinlichkeiten. So weiss man aus der Untersuchung (PSA, Gleason, Anzahl der Stanzen und Verteilung in den Stanzen, weiterer Verlauf) bereits in der Vergangenheit untersuchter Prostatae, dass es mit einer bestimmten Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Kapseldurchbruch gekommen ist oder nicht. Es gibt aber keine 100%ige Sicherheit. Dafür haben die Ärzte entsprechende Tabellen, mit denen sie einen wahrscheinlichen Verlauf voraussagen können. So gibt es durchaus Karzinomina, die recht früh durchbrechen bzw. metastasieren, während andere wiederum lange in der Kapsel verbleiben. Dies macht die Entscheidung nicht einfacher. Aber nur ihr könnt die Entscheidung zusammen mit eurem Arzt treffen. Wir können hier nur unsere eigen Erfahrung weitergeben.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Stella,
ich lese Deine Beiträge und natürlich auch die Reaktionen der Forumteilnehmer schon seit längerem mit und möchte mich jetzt auch mal dazu äußern.
Du schreibst, dass Dich mal sehr interessieren würde, wie bei uns Betroffenen so genau erkannt wurde, ob es noch in der Kapsel ist oder nicht. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass diese Frage bei Diagnosestellung leider nicht beantwortet werden kann, sondern erst nach einer OP!! Natürlich gibt es Tabellen, die die statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeiten eines Kapseldurchbruches beschreiben, aber es sind eben nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten und niemals eine 100% Sicherheit. Diese gibt eben nur die OP!
Ich war gerade 50 Jahre alt, als mich die Diagnose PK erwischte und ich war damals genau in der gleichen Situation wie Dein Partner heute ist. Habe mir damals auch verschiedene Optionen überlegt, von Kontrollierten Abwarten über perkutane Strahlentherapie, Brachytherapie, HIFU- Therapie usw. Entscjhieden habe ich mich dann ganz klar für die RPE, weil diese mir die größtmögliche Heilungschance versprach und das allein war für mich ausschlaggebend. Heute bin ich froh, diesen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben, weil mir nach der RPE noch viele weitere Therapien offen stehen, was umgekehrt nicht so leicht möglich bzw. mit wesentlich größeren Komplikationen verbunden ist.
Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls eine gute Entscheidung und die könnt Ihr leider nur alleine treffen, weder ein Arzt noch irgendwer anderer hier im Forum. Ob sich die Entscheidung für oder wider einer Therapie im nachhinein als "richtig" herausstellt, weiss man leider eben erst nachher

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## Andy63

Hallo stella ich habe deinen Bericht gelesen und befinde mich in der Toskana. Am gleichen ort wie vor drei Jahren wo ich mir viele GedankenzumThema möglicher Prostata Krebs gemacht habe. Ein Paar Monate später lag der biopsie Bericht vor und die Angst hatte mich voll im Griff.... Ich habe am Anfang auch gedacht ich kann abwarten mein
 Befund war aber ein  bisschen schlechter. Der Grund das ich was dagegen unternommen habe war aber mein Alter und die Diagnose  Krebs. Nichts zu tun bedeutend nie loslassen zu können. Und vielleicht die Chance zu verlieren noch rechtzeitig was dagegen zu machen. Der Krebs wird sich nicht in Luft auflösen. Nichts zu tun ist sehr schwer. Vielleicht hilft euch mein Bericht im Forum. Bin für alle fragen offen. Ich geniesse diesmal meine Ferien in der Toskana und bereue nicht was gegen meinen Krebs getan zu haben . Es geht mir wieder richtig gut. Ich wünsche euch beiden alles alles gute Andi

----------


## Stella

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe mir gerade mal das Profil von Andy63 angesehen. Genau über die gleichen Beschwerden klagt mein Mann auch. Das löst natürlich bei ihm die ngst aus, das da noch mehr ist... obwohl alle Untersuchungen CT, MRT, Ultraschall etc. was anderes sagen.
Ich bin mittlerweile auch dafür das er sich operieren lässt. Aber seine Entscheidung steht noch nicht fest und er spricht noch mal mit seinem Urologen. Der allerdings sehr für das aktive Überwachen ist. Meine Angst ist eben auch das wir den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpassen. Wenn ich hier im Forum lese sehe ich das Ganze eher zuversichtlich, mein Mann hingegen eher seeehr kritisch. Zwei seiner Kollegen haben die OP hinter sich, einer mit gutem einer nicht so gutem Ergebnis. Seiner Meinung nach sagt sowieso niemand wirklich wie es ihm geht. Was ich wiederum nicht glaube. 

Ich sage ihm immer wieder das jeder Fall anders ist, aber er glaubt eben nur an die negativen Folgen und das alles noch viel schlimmer kommt. Ich gehe dieses mal bewußt nicht mit zum Arzt, weil ich ihn einfach nicht zu sehr beeinflussen will. Es ist seine Entscheidung und er kennt meine Meinung. Meine Hoffnung ist nur, dass er es nicht zu lange aufschiebt und auch wir mal wieder Hoffnung auf eine entspanntere Zukunft haben. Zumal es ja nicht verschwindet, sondern einen immer wieder einholt und verfolgt. Ich hoffe sein Arzt hat mal den "Arsch in der Hose" eine klare Ansage zu machen und labert nicht wieder so ein "ja man könnte... oder vielleicht auch doch nicht..." Eine klare Empfehlung wäre besser, ob man sich dran hält ist ja was anderes.

----------


## Stella

@ Andy63

Buone vacanze e godetevi il dolce far niente!

----------


## W.Rellok

> ...Ich hoffe sein Arzt hat mal den "Arsch in der Hose" eine klare Ansage zu machen und labert nicht wieder so ein "ja man könnte... oder vielleicht auch doch nicht..." Eine klare Empfehlung wäre besser, ob man sich dran hält ist ja was anderes.


Hallo Stella,
mein Vater - er war ein guter Arzt und Chirurg - hat mir auf meinen - internistischen -  Weg den Rat mitgegeben: für eine erfolgreiche Operation sind 3 Voraussetzungen notwendig: 1. die Krankheit 2. der Operateur und 3. der Patient!

Bei deinem Partner ist die Entscheidung noch nicht "reif". Im Zeitalter des mündigen, sprich informierten Patienten tut sich der Arzt schwer. Sein Image vom Halbgott in weiß ist perdu.
Deine Haltung und Einstellung ist entscheidend bei der Entscheidungsfindung. Trotzdem kann deine Hilfestellung nur in vertrauensvoller und liebevoller Weise geschehen. Dein Partner hat schlicht und einfach Existenzangst. Zunächst, was ihn als Mann betrifft - Inkontinenz, Potenz - aber auch was den lebensbedrohlichen Krebs ausmacht. Keiner, der nicht selbst mit der Diagnose Krebs konfrontiert wurde, kann die höllische Tortur nachempfinden.
Vielleicht kannst Du den Partner dazu bringen, dass er selbst im Forum schreibt. Er könnte sich formulieren und Ängste abbauen.
Ich wünsche Dir Kraft und Ausdauer!
Winfried

----------


## dillinger

Hallo Stella,
schlicht und einfach: Er muß sich erst mal daran "gewöhnen"..
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat :Blinzeln: 

Viel Glück beim Diagnostizieren!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Stella

So, der neuseste Stand ist, das die OP abgesagt ist. Nach einem langen Gespräch mit seinem Urologen hat mein Mann beschlossen noch mit der OP zu warten. Da der PSA Wert derzeit sehr niedrig ist und die Score Werte ebenfalls warten wir nun noch einen Zyklus im Aktiven Beobachten ab. Im September ist der nächste psa dran. Bin gepannt wie der dann ausfällt. Meine Meinung und meine Gefühle sind zwiespältig. Einerseits merke ich das ihm ein Stein vom Herzen fällt, nicht in Kürze "unters Messer" zu müssen, andererseits weiß ich aber wie schnell das umschlagen kann und das Thema ist ja nicht vom Tisch. Ich hoffe er schafft es die Zeit nun mehr zu genießen und sich nicht nur zu fragen ob die Entscheidung richtig oder falsch war.

Wir werden sehen. Jetzt fahren wir erstmal in den Urlaub und genießen das süße Nichtstun. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch etwas die Gedanken zu klären. Wir werden sehen...
LG an alle,
Stella

----------


## Helena

Hallo Stella,

ich hoffe euer Urlaub war schön und ihr, also auch du (!) habt euch richtig entspannt. Deine Gefühle und Sorgen kann ich sehr gut verstehen, denn auch als so enge Angehörige leidet man und hat ja für die eigenen Sorgen, oft nicht mal den eigenen Mann , um sie zu teilen. Denn wenn man beim Mann, also dem eigentlich Betroffenen, die eigenen Sorgen kundtäte, würde es denjenigen ja wieder zusätzlich belasten. Es ist auch manchmal für uns Frauen gar nicht so leicht. Pass auch auf dich auf!

Liebe Grüße Helena

----------


## liebom

Hallo Stella, 

gewiss seid ihr schon lange wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und habt hoffentlich die Chance ergriffen, Eure Gedanken und Gefühlswelt etwas zu ordnen. Wie geht es Deinem Mann denn mittlerweile und was sagen die Werte? Leider ist die Situation für die Frau echt nicht leicht. Man möchte sich bei solchen Problemen an der Schulter fallen lassen, der man eigentlich Stärke zeigen muss.

----------

